# Baby goat cannot straighten front leg



## DKCountry (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello, I have a baby goat about 5 days old who was walking fine, but is now not weight bearing on one of her front legs and I cannot straighten it now. It seems to have gotten progressively worse through the day. Last year we had a similar issue with a baby goat - thinking she had gotten stepped on but then soon it happened to her other front leg and we eventually put her down thinking she was crippled. Also last year's was born to a CAE positive mom with no milk. This year, the baby's mom is a yearling, but half Kiko half dairy, and quite healthy (although I have to assume also CAE positive). In both cases they were born fine but started having bent legs within the first week. I'm just now reading about selenium deficiency and wondering if that could be the cause, but we do supplement our goats with 4H calf ration (not a lot). Is this most likely CAE? We only have 6 mom goats so that seems like really poor odds to have two like that.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is a thread that describes something that sounds similar. The kid got better with BO-SE (selenium and E) Hope yours gets better too.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/newborn-doeling-cant-straighten-front-legs-122444/


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Are you giving them bo-se and vit e at birth?


----------



## DKCountry (Feb 21, 2015)

No, I had honestly never heard of it until I started doing more research tonight. We assumed it was CAE last year and didn't investigate further (I'll feel really bad if we put last year's baby down unnecessarily!). Being that it's friday night and everything I've read says you need a vet prescription, is there another source of selenium I could use until monday? Although I'm in Canada, so maybe the rules are different.

jlndg, I saw that other thread, but the difference with mine is that both babies were born normal and could walk, then deteriorated from there. Although now that I think of it, last year's baby was the sister of this year's mom, so maybe it's something genetic? I'll definitely be doing the Bo-Se and vitamin E anyway, in case it helps.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

CAE isnt transferred to the kid until that kid gets the does blood in its mouth, nose or eyes OR drinks milk from the infected doe. Kids are actually born CAE free. If you are able to be there for the birth, break the sack, pull the kid out and take it in and wash it, its 99% likely not to catch the virus from its mama. You then need a clean source of milk or you can heat treat the colostrum and then pasteurizer the milk. OR you can even use replacer and or hole cows milk.

You might try a craigslist ad for a couple of cc's of bo-se. You giving the adults loose minerals by chance? The kid has to be very deficient for it to hit this hard and fast. More info on what you are feeding and supplementing please.


----------



## DKCountry (Feb 21, 2015)

Unfortunately my hubby and I both work full time, so are usually not home when the kids are born. We did happen to be home for this one, which was good because the mom had some trouble (twins coming out together). We were unable to save the other twin.

We don't give loose minerals, but they do have a blue salt lick. I'm pretty sure that doesn't have selenium in it. 

I do have a friend with a sheep farm - perhaps she would have some I could borrow.

We are feeding grass hay, with some 4H calf ration (three large scoops divided among 7 goats ad 2 mini donkeys).


----------



## DKCountry (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh, and they also sneak out a lot into the weed patch between my neighbor's property and mine, which is mostly alfalpha


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

This might not be the best article, but it has good info. Kids can be born weak and/or the problem can develop later.

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/WMD.html

If you can't get BO-SE, some people use a gel from the feed store but they report that it is not as effective. It would be better than nothing.


----------



## DKCountry (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks. If I absolutely can't find anything, I'll buy the human variety and calculate the dose.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Human E will work to give with it as well. Good luck.

It's all a learning process.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The blue block is pretty much worthless for goats. They need a loose mineral mix.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I disagree on the cobalt block, it's a necessary thing where I live BUT, it is in addition to good loose minerals and sea kelp (we are deficient in oh...everything...) 

The Canadian version of Bo.Se is called Selon-E and is stronger than Bo.Se so the dosage is a bit different.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

ya shoulda been a little more clear. The block has only cobalt and iodine with 97%+ salt. So as a mineral supplement, its pretty much useless. Now I like that it has cobalt and iodine in it but the block part is where the pretty much useless part comes in.


----------



## DKCountry (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for your help everyone. I will definitely look into a better mineral supplement and the Selon-E. We'll probably keep the blue block out there as well because I think that's easier for the donkeys.

Baby goat looks about the same this morning. In the better light though, I can tell that her knee is swollen, so now I'm wondering if there's something bacterial going on? We're going to also try give her some aspirin and see if we can get penicillin without a prescription.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I disagree on the cobalt block, it's a necessary thing where I live BUT, it is in addition to good loose minerals and sea kelp (we are deficient in oh...everything...)
> 
> The Canadian version of Bo.Se is called Selon-E and is stronger than Bo.Se so the dosage is a bit different.


At least one of the larger breeders around here uses the cobalt block and recently recommended that I get one. Then it came up on here too. I'm going to check the feed store for one.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Does the kid have a temperature? See the first article. 
Only from what I have read, it doesn't sound likely that it is CAE. CAE affects the joints of animals that are usually older. (The second article below explains the difference between how it affects younger vs. older goats.)

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/86-6/mycoplasma/
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/emergingissues/downloads/prcaevinfosheet.pdf

Even for vets, it seems that with time and money constraints, you have to make your best guess and go from there. Sometimes people opt to treat for something bacterial as well as a mineral deficiency. Copper deficiency can also affect legs and mobility. Mineral deficiencies are common, and since they were not getting loose minerals, a deficiency seems possible. Some goats just need more.

Many people like Sweetlix minerals. The dairy version is for goats that are getting calcium from alfalfa, and the meat maker version is for goats on pasture and browse. Some people use a cattle mineral, like Onyx Right Now Minerals from Cargill because it contains more copper. Many people still have to supplement with selenium, Vit. E and copper in addition to providing a good loose mineral free choice at all times.

Do you have a good goat vet? in many areas good goat vets are hard to find. And many goats do die even when being treated by experienced vets.


----------



## DKCountry (Feb 21, 2015)

Not sure on the temperature - we haven't checked.

Our plan it to treat from both angles - mineral deficiency and bacterial, and hope for the best.

Copper deficiency seems unlikely to me because they do use the blue salt block. Athough from what I'm understanding the block is not as good as loose minerals. 

Our goats are on pasture (7 goats plus 2 donkeys on 2 acres) and are fed grass hay plus 4H calf ration in the winter. We checked this morning and the calf ration does have selenium in it, however we don't give a lot. 3 "scoops" to share among the goats and donkeys that we sprinkle on the hay. 

We have a local vet, but there are none around here with much goat experience. Mostly her advice is based on sheep. We did go to the local auction this morning because some of the local goat breeders are there, and got a range of advice from various mineral deficiencies to bacteria. Those are the two main opinions so we're off to town to see what we can get.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The blue salt block only has cobalt in it if it is the same blue blocks that we have. While they do need cobalt, your missing all the other minerals they need. You really need a good loose mineral in addition to the cobalt block.


----------



## DKCountry (Feb 21, 2015)

Baby Lucy is doing a lot better after starting on penicillin. She's bearing some weight on her leg and can straighten it again, and was hobble-running around in the sun today. We didn't do the selenium shot because the one place we found it was storing it in the fridge (should be room temp). But we did find a mineral block with selenium so we put that out there for them. Our location is apparently not too deficient in selenium.


----------

